# Thomas Goodwin on the covenantal merit of Christ



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 4, 2021)

And upon this covenant made with Christ, and compact between God and him for us, comes it, that all things we have by Christ, though purchased by him, are yet said to be by grace, as well as by Christ’s merits, because they are bestowed by a compact with Christ, by virtue of which compact his merits are accepted for us; so that though Christ laid down a price worth all the grace and glory we shall have, yet that it should be accepted for us, and all that grace bestowed on us, comes from this compact and covenant made by God with Christ to accept it for us. And the acceptation of it for us depends as much on that covenant made with Christ as on his merits.

Therefore, Heb. x. 10, our sanctification and salvation is ascribed as much to God’s will and covenant with Christ (of which ho spake, ver. 7) as to Christ’s offering himself; for he says, ‘By which will we are sanctified, through the offering of the body of Christ.’ And therefore, as it is said that Christ died, so also it is God that justifies; Rom. viii. 33, ‘Who shall lay anything to the charge of God’s elect? It is God that justifieth;’ justifies freely by his grace; Rom. iii. 24, ‘Being justified freely by his grace, through the redemption that is in Jesus Christ.’ Though Christ hath laid down a sufficient price, and equal to the guilt of our sins, yet that God justifies us for it is an act of grace. Why? Because the acceptation of it for us was out of covenant; and therefore our divines say against the Jesuits, that his merits are merits _ex compacto_, and not which absolutely could oblige God to us. Though they be equal to our demerits by sin, yet it is only that relation that they had to this covenant made with Christ which gave acceptation to them for us. …

For more, see Thomas Goodwin on the covenantal merit of Christ.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 4, 2021)

The link is not working above, so here it is: https://reformedcovenanter.wordpres...as-goodwin-on-the-covenantal-merit-of-Christ/


----------

